# J. Fuego Casa Fuego Double Corona Cigar Review - Golfing cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one great cigar to take out on the links. Lasts 6 to 7 holes, keeps a good burn, and has good peppery flavors. You can often catch good d...

Read the full review here: J. Fuego Casa Fuego Double Corona Cigar Review - Golfing cigar


----------

